# 2 new babies!



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

So long story short I have two new babies. 9 weeks old, both female. Precious little angels with no names yet. So I am looking for name suggestions and for exactly what their color/markings are  Enjoy!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg, they are cute! 

Regarding name ideas, some possible names I have are:
Elsie
Cinderella 
Sidney
Pristella

That should get you going hopefully


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

Are there any particular types of names you like?


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

something unique, dark, mystical, something like that maybe. Not really like a dark evil but more so mysterious. And I really like the name jynx some something like that. Any ideas on their markings, colors?


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

The first one looks either Agouti or mink. And the second one looks black in the pictures.

Im thinking they may be berkshire, because of the white paws. But I cant see thier bellies to be sure. Do they have white bellies?

And as for names I like: Gypsy, Jinx, Aisling, Guinevere, Mana, Rei, Layla, Annika, Harpy, Esme, Sarafina, Sage, Sybel, Hale, Hazel, Zeva, Myra, Myla, Lillith, Pandora, Rue, Isis, Cybelle, Rhea, Kali, and Juno.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

aw gorgeous ;D! i like the name cinnamon for the first, but thats not really "dark" hehe. but i do like jynx too, for the black one!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, I have some, what I think is, dark names.... Zora and Zelda.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm having a hard time telling if she is a mink or agouti. She seems to have a lot of gray or blue under there so I may have to wait until she is a little older. I THINK is am going to go with willow (the agouti) and Echo( the block, or dark brown one, It is still hard to tell)


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

I really think she may be mink. Mink is supposed to have a distinct bluish sheen. 

Willow and Echo are great names!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I have ordered a really nice fancy fujifilm camera so will have it within the next month and will take more pics of her then. They should be better quality pics and she should be bigger so her color may show better  I hope she is a mink but any form of agouti is good too!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I think the first girl is an agouti. I see ticking in the photos of her. The other girl is black. Both are berkies as they have white socks. 

They're pretty girls!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you I came to realize after seeing some photos of "bad" blacks that that may be what she ends up being. In person she is shiny but doesn't seem to be a nice dark dark solid black, but a some what extremely dark gray/ black. Sorry if that was confusing I'm not sure how to explain it haha. They are fairly social but of course taking their time adjusting to the new home, smells, sounds, dogs, etc. But of course they have already won my heart over!


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

Athena-Goddess of Wisdom
Artemis-Goddess of the Hunt
Eos-Goddess of Dawn
Rhea
Aries
Thera
Gaia
Atlas
Hera

Hope this helps they are kinda wierd names lol


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I've noticed the black baby has a lot of random white or silverish individual hairs through out her coat as well


----------

